# need help with these lenses please



## Mygixxer (Apr 8, 2012)

My dad dropped off these lenses for me that he used back in the day. I have no use for them since I use all digital. Can someone give me ballpark figures on what I could ask for selling them?

All are for canon mount

Kiron 28-210mm f4-5.6 with tiffen UV lens cover
Vivitar 135mm f2.8-22 with vivitar UV-Haze lens cover (I think it is a telephoto)
Zykkor 35-135mm F3.5-22 with vivitar UV Skylight(1A) lens cover
Tamron 200-500mm f6.9-22 with original carrying case. in beautiful condition, barely used!

all are in good to excellent condition. thanks!

In order from list above:


Kiron











vivitar
















zykkor











Tamron


----------



## Derrel (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, the Canon manual focusing lens mount has been an orphan since 1986...as such, the lenses have almost no value. I think you would be fortunate to find buyers willing to pay more than $15 to $20 for most of these lenses...the 135 is worthless,since it's a pre-set lens and was probably a $49 lens 35 years ago.

The 200-500 looks like it might be a T-mount, and thus adaptable to something that still has a camera made for it. It's probably the most valuable lens of the bunch, yet still...not "that" valuable.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 8, 2012)

Shame, Kiron made a really sweet lens.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2012)

The 200-500 is indeed a T-mount (I owned one many years ago) and is the best of the lot, but even still, if you got $50 for it, I would be surprised.  They're (sadly) probably worth more if you punch the glass out and sell them as scrap metal.


----------



## minooo (Apr 8, 2012)

cool stuff. Not for sale, but for keeping or displaying.


----------

